# Cruises with SPG points



## Scott & Laura (Jun 17, 2008)

Hello;

I am wondering if its possible to exchange SPG points for cruises?

Is it possible to first convert SPG points to Airmiles and then to cruiseline arrangements?

Scott & Laura


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 17, 2008)

The cruise deals are generally not a good value - you have to give up your timeshare plus you pay a fee that's nearly as much as a discounted cruise.  You are better off renting your timeshare and applying the funds to a cruise.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jun 17, 2008)

Scott & Laura said:


> Hello;
> 
> I am wondering if its possible to exchange SPG points for cruises?
> 
> ...



you do know that you can get quoted from cruise sites and when you get a price you like,get it in writing and then go on an airline site or signature escapes and they are supposed to match that price and when you  come back from the cruise you will have airline miles or starpoints added to your account. it is like a present after the cruise. i have done it 3 times, once with airmiles and twice with starpoints.

if you have enough starpoints in your account you do not have to give up your week of vacation ownership.  i think you can use  for every 10000 starpoints you will get  $100 off the cruise.


----------



## SDKath (Jun 17, 2008)

pointsjunkie said:


> you do know that you can get quoted from cruise sites and when you get a price you like,get it in writing and then go on an airline site or signature escapes and they are supposed to match that price and when you  come back from the cruise you will have airline miles or starpoints added to your account. it is like a present after the cruise. i have done it 3 times, once with airmiles and twice with starpoints.
> 
> if you have enough starpoints in your account you do not have to give up your week of vacation ownership.  i think you can use  for every 10000 starpoints you will get  $100 off the cruise.



I am sorry to be so dense but why would you find miles put into your account after the cruise?  can you explain all this step by step.  Thanks!  Katherine


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 18, 2008)

pointsjunkie, I'm confused too:

OK, so let's say a cruise costs $3,000 for two.  

And you said $100 = 10,000 Starpoints

$3,000 divided by $100 is 30.

30 x 10,000 Starpoints = 300,000 Starpoints for a $3,000 cruise?

That doesn't seem like a good deal to me.  What am I missing?


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 18, 2008)

1% return on StarPoints is very very low. I'm not sure why anyone would do this, if these are accurate numbers.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jun 18, 2008)

i would never use starpoints to pay for a cruise. the rate is awful. but to purchase a cruise for cash i would only purchase through an airline site or through signature escapes.

i have gotten prices from many on-line cruise sites, i make copies of the best deals. then i go on the airline sites ,ways to earn miles section and go to their travel and cruise site then speak to someone at their travel agency and see if they will match it. they give miles for spending a certain amount of money for the cruise.

signature escapes gives 2500 starpoints, or 5* gets 5000 starpoints for booking a cruise through them. if you need more than 1 room per trip, book each reservation separate so you will get 2500 or the 5000 starpoints per each reservation.

there is a whole world on their sites of ways to earn miles , a mall, dining out, flowers, car rentals,staying at a hotel chain other than starwood. these are some of the ways i earn all my airmiles.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jun 18, 2008)

signature escapes does give a better rate if you pay for a cruise with starpoints.  it is listed on their site. i would never give up my starpoints for that. 

i used the 10000 for $100 off because that's what the general rule is. if you want to get a cabana at a hotel for a day and it costs $300 then you could use 30000 starpoints to pay for it and not use cash. it is a huge splurge but if you go with a large group it might be worth it for a special occasion.

i think you can also use starpoints to pay for spa treatments.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 18, 2008)

pointsjunkie said:


> signature escapes does give a better rate if you pay for a cruise with starpoints.  it is listed on their site. i would never give up my starpoints for that.
> 
> i used the 10000 for $100 off because that's what the general rule is. if you want to get a cabana at a hotel for a day and it costs $300 then you could use 30000 starpoints to pay for it and not use cash. it is a huge splurge but if you go with a large group it might be worth it for a special occasion.
> 
> i think you can also use starpoints to pay for spa treatments.




That's still just a 1% return on your StarPoints.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jun 18, 2008)

i agree, i use my starpoints for hotels and 2 times for airmiles. i am very careful where i book those precious starpoints.


----------

